# [ot] hackmeeting

## federico

Anche quest'anno se non accadranno impegni improvvisi andro' all'hackit.

C'e' qualcuno che prevede di fare un salto?

Il sito di riferimento e' http://www.hackmeeting.org

Federico

----------

## =DvD=

io io! Con sacco a pelo anche  :Smile: 

----------

## federico

Se ce l'hai ti consiglio anche un cuscino da sacco a pelo (per fare un po' di pubblicita' ce ne sono al decathlon per 5 euro circa) perche' la totalita' delle volte io ho dormito per terra e il collo la mattina dopo ne risente un pochino... Ti ho lasciato il mio numero in PM cosi' se vuoi possiamo vederci la e trovarci una postazione vicini.

Federico

----------

## ogeidix

Allora, nessun altro pensa di andarci ?

beh, se qualcuno ha dei posti dalle parti di vicenza/padova, faccia un fischio !

----------

## federico

In seguito a infinite gravurie e pacchi non andro' a parma questa mattina ma -se tutto va bene- parto con eldios da milano questa sera. Ci vediamo la!

----------

## federico

messaggio spam  :Smile: 

Un saluto dall'hackit !!!

ps: le magliette dei gechi vanno a ruba :p

Fede

----------

## .:deadhead:.

bravi bravi vendete!!! FATE SOLDI CHE SIAMO UN'ASSOCIAZIONE DI SQUATTRINATI, altrimenti non ci possiamo pagare le tshirt nuove per il linuxday...

Ed i CD come vanno? Com'è l'atmosfera ? C'è delirio? Fate foto mi raccomando!

----------

## bandreabis

Ciao e divertitevi cari hacker. E voglio anch'io vedere tante foto.

----------

## Onip

che vergogna, sono di Parma e non riesco a partecipare (partita di campionato). Comunque domenica se riesco faccio un salto e, se mi rimangono dindi dal weekend, prenderò una maglietta di sicuro.

----------

## comio

 *.:deadhead:. wrote:*   

> bravi bravi vendete!!! FATE SOLDI CHE SIAMO UN'ASSOCIAZIONE DI SQUATTRINATI, altrimenti non ci possiamo pagare le tshirt nuove per il linuxday...
> 
> Ed i CD come vanno? Com'è l'atmosfera ? C'è delirio? Fate foto mi raccomando!

 

Dovremmo auto-farci qualche donazione...

ciao

----------

## RollsAppleTree

[Mode Autocommiseration= ON]

che stress essere in Sicilia e quindi tagliati fuori dal mondo !!!

Quanto mi sarebbe piaciuto venire all'hackit ma per fare un viaggio del genere devi organizzarti una settimana prima e stare fuori almeno 5 giorni !!!

e invece tr alavoro e UNI sarei potuto venire soltanto di "scappatina" ... ma se sei in Sicilia nn puoi ....

[Mode Autocommiseration= OFF]

Com'è stato ?? raccontate ..... raccontate ..... RACCONTATE !!!

----------

## lavish

 *federico wrote:*   

> messaggio spam 
> 
> Un saluto dall'hackit !!!
> 
> ps: le magliette dei gechi vanno a ruba :p
> ...

 

http://www.repubblica.it/2006/05/gallerie/scienzaetecnologia/hackmeeting-2006/6.html

AAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAH

----------

## federico

Ufficialmente siamo noi  :Smile:  Uno dei due pc che vedete li e' il mio  :Smile:  I fogli sono stati scritti da ElDios  :Smile:  Siamo famosi (o famigerati?  :Smile:  )

Fede

EDIT:

Anche la 5 siamo noi, e' magosauro, il valoroso cluster gentoo di eldios!

----------

## ElDios

puahahahahahaahah che onore rappresentare i GeChI e gentoo lì all'hack-it... però penso che ci siamo fatti onore dai! ^_^

la prox volta dobbiamo esserci tuttiiiiiiiiiiii....   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

----------

## lavish

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> la prox volta dobbiamo esserci tuttiiiiiiiiiiii....    

 

Sorry, ma non ho potuto fare diversamente quest'anno  :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> [Mode Autocommiseration= ON]
> 
> che stress essere in Sicilia e quindi tagliati fuori dal mondo !!!
> 
> 

 

facci l'abitudine :X

----------

## federico

 *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   

> [Mode Autocommiseration= ON]
> 
> che stress essere in Sicilia e quindi tagliati fuori dal mondo !!!
> 
> 

 

A dire il vero un anno lo avete tenuto voi l'hackit...

http://www.ecn.org/hackit01/

Fede

----------

## X-Drum

 *federico wrote:*   

>  *RollsAppleTree wrote:*   [Mode Autocommiseration= ON]
> 
> che stress essere in Sicilia e quindi tagliati fuori dal mondo !!!
> 
>  
> ...

 

si me lo ricordo c'ero anche io, il fatto è che quanto affermato da RollsAppleTree

è dannatamente vero, e in riferimento all'hackit 01, non ti dico neanche che sforzo

è stato per i partecipanti arrivare fino a CT, cmq fu una bella cosa io quasi non 

ci credevo

----------

## diego_82

Uffaaaa anche io voglio la maglietta del gechi!!

PS: io sono della Puglia, stesso discorso per me...

----------

## ElDios

diego_82 se vuoi una maglia vieni sul chan freenode dei #gechi e ci mettiamo d'accordo

ciau ^_^

----------

